# Big waterspout



## jackrat (Aug 31, 2011)

On the rig the other day,this was off the starboard side. It's one of the biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, thats a serious waterspout...


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy cow. That doesn't look fun.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey, Jeff:

Where ya been?

Neat pictures!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 31, 2011)

wow neato


----------



## jackrat (Aug 31, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hey, Jeff:
> 
> Where ya been?
> 
> Neat pictures!


Thanks,Yvonne. Been working in the Gulf for the last 21 days. Off for 21 now. Life is good.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh man, that scary! We had one but not as big as that here a week or so ago.. people were on the beach and it was sunny out and bam waterspout..


----------



## Cloud 9 (Aug 31, 2011)

O.O !


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 1, 2011)

WOW, that look neat!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never gotten to see one of those. Neat!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 1, 2011)

Great photo!!!


----------



## exoticsdr (Sep 1, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow!! Is that where you were while e-mailing me about one of your hatchlings? That is cool!


----------



## jackrat (Sep 1, 2011)

Momof4 said:


> Wow!! Is that where you were while e-mailing me about one of your hatchlings? That is cool!


As a matter of fact,it was.LOL


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2011)

That's just beautiful


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 1, 2011)

It really is beautiful!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow i've never seen one of those


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 1, 2011)

wow thats crazy that is a cool but scary picture


----------



## terryo (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Nature can sometimes be beautiful and very scary at the same time.


----------

